

Happy 1000 days to HN - robg

Thanks everyone, esp. pg, for all the great links and learning. I'm not sure we'd be on our development path without this backbone of like minds. To 1000 more days!
======
ntoshev
Isn't 1024 days a more appropriate anniversary?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Just as I looked forward to the "proper" millennium of 2001, I look forward to
the "proper" "1000" celebration 24 days from now.

------
vincentchan
Totally agree. This community is amazing. It is still the perfect place to
separate the noise from the outside world. I hope to learn more from everyone
here in the future.

